# Gonna Cook Today!



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

I haven't cooked in over a month and am finally gonna cook a rack of spares and a 5lb Turkey breast today. 

Brined the breast last night and I'm getting ready to trim the ribs now.  I hope to have them on by noon.  I'm doing them both at the same time, as some of you already know I do my turkeys low and slow unlike most people do them at a higher temp.  I don't care about the crispy skin so the higher temp does not benefit me.  I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2005)

Ribs and turkey...My Favorites!!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll probably be sorry for this later, but, I kind of miss your avatar Larry.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2005)

Bruce:

1.  OFF TOPIC
2.  Why would you say something ludicrious like missing that avatar...here it comes!! (finds dark glasses)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

Okay pit temp is at 230* and the bird is at 99*.  Got everything going about 45 minutes ago.  Bird on top, ribs on the bottom.  Gonna pull the bird at 160.  Foil the ribs at 3 hours with a little pineapple juice for about an hour and a half and then finish unfoiled on the top rack.

*Turkey and Ribs*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2005)

Keep the pics coming Larry. It all looks great, even the new avatar!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 13, 2005)

Well Rempster, it just made me laugh every time I saw it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

Finished Turkey

Turkeys done and sliced, ribs will be done in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 13, 2005)

awesome looking turkey and ribs Larry, great job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2005)

Great pics Larry! I hope it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks guys!  The turkey was very moist!  I used a packet of the cherry pellets along with a couple chunks of hickory. (not a big fan of cherrywood).  Ribs are almost done, I'll post some pic's as soon as they're done.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

Finished Turkey and Ribs


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice job Larry!!!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

Good job boy... ya made us proud.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2005)

Larry, the ribs look moist and delicious...and by GOD...you make the best looking turkeys I've seen!!  GREAT JOB!


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Larry, the ribs look moist and delicious...and by GOD...you make the best looking turkeys I've seen!!  GREAT JOB!



Larry... did you just start selling BBQ rub or something?!?!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks guys for the compliments.  I think these were the best ribs I've ever made.  Tender, moist, sweet, spicy, the meat had a nice pull to it but came off the bone clean.  I used a new addition to my finishing glaze and added one additional ingredient to my rub that made a HUGE difference.  I'm gonna try it a couple more times to make sure it wasn't just this one cook that made it taste so good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

Susan,  I'm not sure what happened but here it is again.  

turkey pics


----------

